

Ask HN: Fedora style version of RedHat RHEL MRG?  - linuxconvert

Has anyone tried out the Redhat RHEL MRG product? It is a variant of their enterprise Linux distribution with a realtime kernel, optimized messaging based off Apache Qpid, and Condor/EC2 integration. I'm particularly interested in the realtime and messaging components performance relative to the standard enterprise alternatives.<p>I realize various parts (or perhaps every line) of MRG is available in various ways, but does anyone know of a Fedora style project with the bleeding edge versions all nicely packaged so hobbyists like myself can experiment with the technology? The CentOS guys have MRG on their todo list but it seems there isn't enough demand for them to get to it sooner rather than later.
======
jacquesm
I haven't but I really wished that the realtime patches would be made a
standard part of the kernel. Lots of code could take advantage of that.

MRG supports MPI, the de-facto message passing interface for clusters, that
alone makes it worth looking at.

One step closer to QnX...

To have the CONFIG_PREEMPT_RT patch in stock kernel would be very nice. A
real-time kernel is not just for people controlling machinery.

If you are going to spend time on this will you please do a write-up of your
experiences ?

~~~
linuxconvert
I'd be happy to - though I guess I'll have to get one of those "blag" things
the kids talk about.

I'm also pondering SUSE's real time extensions. They at least make it easy to
get a trial version of their enterprise distribution plus a trial version of
the real time extensions to install on top. Redhat of course have a 30 day
trial of RHEL but not, as far as I know, of MRG.

30 day trials aren't ideal - I have no intention of going into production
without a real license but it'd be rather useful for educational purposes to
be able to experiment without a timed trial (especially when hacking in the
evenings only on it).

